# Getting ready for Bacon



## gary morris (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi 

I'm getting ready to try some of 'Pop's' brined bacon and have a couple of questions please.

After brinning, it's dried off and ready to form a pellicle.  Should the bacon go in the fridge to form the pellicle?

Can you split the smoke time into 2 or more periods and what is the maximum length of time between smokes and should it be refrigerated?

thanks

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 21, 2013)

I put mine in fridge to dry for 24 hours and smoke for 12 hours.

Alot of people smoke longer and break up the smoke times.


----------



## bear55 (Jun 21, 2013)

You can split the smoking times if you wish to add more smoke flavor.  You should not have any problems if properly brined.  I usually just put the bellies in the fridge just to be safe between smoking smokes.


----------



## gary morris (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks C Farmer and Bear, I'm just getting things sorted in me head, so that I'm confident when I take the plunge.


----------

